# curves rail ties



## njp (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a web site that shows how to determine the curve of your track as the real 
RRs did. It also gives the max curviture on many standard and N.G. roads.
Commonly found tie and rail sizes are also listed for a number of N.G. roads.

This site and its sister started out as motor car / motor coach sites and just enlarged.
I haven't updated them for awhile and now have forgotten how!
Oldtimers desease I guess.....

http://www.geocities.com/trackworker.geo/


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Les, 

Here's a famous switchback out in California: http://www.trainweb.org/jlsrr/pictures/full-scale/roaring-camp/full-pictures/switchback-web.jpg 

Another more contemporary line in West VA http://images.google.com/imgres?img.../images?q=switchback+railroad&hl=en&sa=G&um=1


----------

